# Sticky  Please Read Before Posting or Reading Articles.



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Before posting in this section members must submit the article to the Moderation Team though a private message. If the article is not submitted it will be removed. This includes articles posted elsewhere in the Forum.

Please note:

The views and opinions expressed are those of the author. Publishing of any article does not indicate endorsement by BettaFish.com. Nor is BettaFish.com responsible for the content or accuracy in any article and shall not be responsible for any decisions based on such information.


----------

